# ryan lutz bogus ebay deal



## shameless4430 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey all you hobby guys out there i've got the scoop on the ebay deal that some of you called larry lutz about one of my fellow r/c comrads decided it would be funny to list an 1/8th scale buggy on ebay using my account and pictures that ryan lutz posted of his buggy so you can all stop any panic that ryan may be getting out of racing it was just a foolish non funny prank that went sour so i'm takin it public and appoligising for any panic or and questions anyone had about it


----------



## Homer Allman (Aug 15, 2002)

dude you should read what they said on the grid about this.


----------



## Stoffer (Jun 3, 2005)

I don't think anyone was worried about Ryan getting out, it was the fact that you were selling a buggy using pictures of someone elses car. Why would your friends have access to your ebay account?


----------



## tkbr0wn (Sep 21, 2005)

And why did you send me an invoice asking me to send a money order made out to Kurtis Craddock at YOUR address. KURTIS is BUSTED!


----------



## Homer Allman (Aug 15, 2002)

Hi guys, We need to get out more.


----------



## tkbr0wn (Sep 21, 2005)

The Grid Police have arrived... Funny thing is most people here probably dont know what "The Grid" is......


----------



## Homer Allman (Aug 15, 2002)

Grid whats the grid ;-)


----------



## shameless4430 (Sep 21, 2005)

i have a few friends that i thaught i could trust and i allow them to use my accounts everynow and then to do different things that they may need to do guess i wont be letting that happen anymore


----------



## danoman11 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey guys its dan i just posted on the other post for reagan raceway but incase u didnt see my post i'm just filling in everyone so that they can realax about this who ebay acution thing i did it as a prank and everyone seems to be in an uproar about it everyone needs to remember what it was like to be a teen again and the dumb pranks you used to do anyhow im just posting to clear kurts name he is really a good guy and definetly a strait shooter i also listed proline tires and tmaxx parts the only thing u can hold him accountable for is his tmaxx ad thats all that was on there wen i got on his account anyhow just lettin everyone know the 411


----------



## biggy (Mar 9, 2004)

I know what the grid is...and someone is BUSTED!


----------



## tkbr0wn (Sep 21, 2005)

Funny how both you and your "buddy" Dan type exactly the same way. No capital letters and no punctuation.... If I hear one more lame excuse, I will be reporting this to ebay and your mommy....


----------



## tkbr0wn (Sep 21, 2005)

BTW, why is it that your post, "Dan's" post, and your ebay auction all originated from the same computer?


----------



## Homer Allman (Aug 15, 2002)

For those of who know Kenny, we know Keeny don't play around when it comes to finding info. Kenny is scary.

My suggestion to you is just admiit it was you and it will all go away. Excuses only make it worse.


----------



## aljones (Feb 27, 2004)

hmmm... is it standard protocol to serve popcorn and beer on Hobbytalk too or is that only a grid thing?

go get 'em Kenny... maybe you should make him use an RB filter!


----------



## tkbr0wn (Sep 21, 2005)

lol....


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

You mean IP address XX.XX.49.32 coming from RoadRunner?


----------



## tkbr0wn (Sep 21, 2005)

Lets just hope he doesnt come on here and say that his buddy borrowed his ebay account and posted the bogus auction from his own computer.... They were awfully quick to send an invoice asking for the money order. Doesnt seem like much of a "prank" to me when they are asking for someone to send them $600. If some schmo did the buy it now and didnt have the connections that I do, I have a feeling Kurtis would be sporting a new PSP and IPod Nano by now.


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

notice they both have only two posts, one after the other on each one..


----------



## shameless4430 (Sep 21, 2005)

Hey guys i went to my local track today and guess who was there; ryan lutz, we stood and talked for a while then we practiced for a bit along with the rest of the usual guys from our area and guess what no one cares about any of this mess that went on. So in conclusion to this forum you all need to find something else to do but play C.S.I and as for not knowning what the grid is its a r/c forum that all the pro r/c guys post on and even there car setups. Well guys im goin to clean my mugen and get it ready for my race this weekend i'd love to stay and post but i've got a life and a hobby to occupie my time.


----------



## Homer Allman (Aug 15, 2002)

Kurtis no one cares, yeah right. I have a few questions for you.

1 Did you reply to Kenny and say send the mo to your address?
2 I was able to do a ebay IP search for that auction and the auction listing came back to your IP. How do you explain that?
3 Both your name and the other dudes name on this thread have the same IP. How do you explain that.
4 while practicing with Ryan, did you tell him about the practical joke someone, using your IP, played on you.
5 Do you think Kenny really doesn't care that you tried to take his money. I think he does,
6 If you do not admit your wrong doing. I think someone needs to contact the police, internet fraud prevention society, ebay and lastly your mom and dad.


Kenny email his phone number to me. I'll call his mom and dad and talk with them, if he does not admit it. [email protected]


----------



## biggy (Mar 9, 2004)

The long arm of the "grid" law is reaching out again...lol


----------



## eri3f0g (Feb 12, 2004)

After reading all this hoopla I now realize I should be in contact with a few of you guys next time I even think an Ebay deal is going bad..

Nice work Sherlock!


----------



## Stoffer (Jun 3, 2005)

Kenny rules!


----------



## aljones (Feb 27, 2004)

perhaps Kurtis should add spelling and grammar classes to the list of things he should do to "occupie" his time - lol.

Kenny is the AHOTY/CSI.


----------

